# TO-35 tach



## trkyhunter (Oct 2, 2011)

I am looking for a tachometer cable for my Massey Ferguson TO-35. All sites list a part number for the cable for TOs above serial number 204181. Mine is prior to that. How do I find one?


----------



## Tom Hockett (Apr 14, 2007)

If you were to call Darrel at DW's Motor Machine (509) 882-4362, He will help you out. they make two different length cables, one for gas and one for Standard diesels. He knows which is which and probably has both in stock.


----------

